

Flash mob during LinkedIn's all hands meeting - nadahalli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZrMa_lw2b0

======
scottkrager
I thought that was pretty cool. It was obviously all the "In"terns at
LinkedIn. Although the suit guy in front didn't seem too happy with the
interruption...

